# Cap press marks



## ukshirtguy (Nov 23, 2006)

Hi,

I have just been testing my cap press and the dreaded press mark problem is back again ! I tried a sublimation cap on very low pressure and the cap has been cooked and flattened by the press, I cannot go any lower on pressure / heat / time.

My cap press is the standard design that most manufacturers use and has a sponge (stiff) type pad and a spring tensioner for the cap.

Im beginning to think that press marks are unavoidable and most companies are just sending the goods out as they are.

Am I missing something obvious or do I have to just inform my customers that press marks are a necessary evil and theres nothing I can do ? It doesnt sound very professional and I would rather have a solution.

Thanks


----------



## swannn32 (Sep 1, 2006)

I recently did my first cap transfer job. It was very difficult to not leave a press mark. My caps were black with a plastisol transfer. The press mark was near the seam at the bottom of the image. I think the first time it is worn or sweat in, it will probably go away? I asked the customer and he said they looked great. The press mark didn't bother him. Of course, he hasn't called to reorder, so I don't know!


----------



## brookese (Feb 24, 2011)

ukshirtguy said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have just been testing my cap press and the dreaded press mark problem is back again ! I tried a sublimation cap on very low pressure and the cap has been cooked and flattened by the press, I cannot go any lower on pressure / heat / time.
> 
> ...


 Wondering if you ever resolved this, as I'm having the same issue on dark caps.


----------



## BBTX61 (Nov 16, 2010)

Can you describe what a cap mark is? I did some caps which at least one had a doubling effect of the material when I pressed it but was able to avoid it by making sure the cap was tight on the platen.


----------



## brookese (Feb 24, 2011)

It's a burn mark-or maybe it's just a crease mark formed by the sharp edge of the rubber platen. If it's a scorch mark, I need to have the temp up for this particular transfer. I've tried lessening the pressure. I've tried covering the image with a teflon sheet. I've tried using a doubled piece of embroidery backing between the cap and the press head( top platen). The latter seems to help a bit, but it's still visible. I don't think it goes away over time either. I've also tried using a piece of mousepad to raise the image above the rubber platen and the mark still forms. Any suggestions?


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

Could you post a picture of the issue you are having?


----------



## brookese (Feb 24, 2011)

ok, how do I do that. Just a newbie here.


----------



## brookese (Feb 24, 2011)

Here is a pic of the cap, although not all that visible. It's there in real life. It's also there if a narrower platen is used. This is done with vinyl film.


----------



## LittleDogy (Jan 15, 2008)

I hate doing caps for this reason. How do you not get these press marks?


----------



## uncletee (Feb 25, 2007)

we do sublimation, make sure the paper is larger then the hat platen, keeps the lines from showing. good luck uncletee


----------



## gerry (Oct 4, 2006)

Not possible...no way:0...I heard of using a small steamer, The mark goes away with a bit of wear and tear anyways. It doesnt look great but goes away quick...all my customers that ask about understand.
Also I remember someone mentioning about rounding the platten rubber...somehow, so it isnt so noticeable.


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

brookese said:


> Here is a pic of the cap, although not all that visible. It's there in real life. It's also there if a narrower platen is used. This is done with vinyl film.


Are you referring to the dent in the cap? Do you have any play between the cap and the lower platen, or is it snug on there?

This could be resolved with a different sized platen.


----------



## brookese (Feb 24, 2011)

It's not a dent. No play. Pressure is on 4. I've tried less too. Tried brown paper, teflon, backing pellon. You name it.... I've tried it. Definitely a heat mark. Going to try a steamer to see if it'll disappear. NOT happy with this, but it's what the customer wants.


----------



## inobu (Dec 29, 2010)

Two issues

The hats material cannot withstand the heat transfer process. In enters into the its heat scorch threshold before the heat transfer process is completed. 

Based on the image it appears that the material used for the hat is more so chemical based than organic based (more nylon/poly than normally used with cotton).

or

There is a coating on the fibers that is reacting to the heat. 

In any case not all material used in the production of clothing may be suitable for heat transfer.


----------



## gerry (Oct 4, 2006)

"Based on the image it appears that the material used for the hat is more so chemical based than organic based (more nylon/poly than normally used with cotton).
or
There is a coating on the fibers that is reacting to the heat." 


Thats a good point..it does look more plasticy that cloth, I think what I would try is to put the cap in a quick delicate wash cycle and dry,
It adds extra steps to the process..but if it works..
Any way, I hope you get it sorted out.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Has anyone used low temperature heat press vinyl from Imprintables? This might solve some of the heat problem...


----------



## ddionutt (Nov 7, 2011)

brookese said:


> Here is a pic of the cap, although not all that visible. It's there in real life. It's also there if a narrower platen is used. This is done with vinyl film.


I rub with a piece of harsh cloth imediately after pressing. It happens mostly on polyester made hats.


----------

